# Diagrama de amplificador Skp M300 Max



## Soportetorre2 (Sep 10, 2019)

alguien tiene el manual de el amplificador skp m300 
gracias!


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 10, 2019)

Manual de usuario o de servicio?
En todo caso, cual es el inconveniente? Quizas te puedan ayudar


----------



## Soportetorre2 (Sep 16, 2019)

hola! l apotencia  no dice modo puente! y lei que si conectas el canal a. sale mono y 300w. 
queria corroborarlo!


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 16, 2019)

Da la posibilidad de entrar mono, y salir en ambos canales, pero eso no significa que sea en puente, sino que se unen internamente ambas entradas


----------



## pedre (May 21, 2020)

Buenas tardes estimados amigos, mis saludos y respetos. Necesito el manual de servicio o plano de el Amplificador SKP MAX 300X, ya que tengo uno aca en servicio el cual tiene quemados algunos componentes smd los cuales no se pueden identificar ya que en la serigrafia no estan identificados. Cabe destacar que en otro post en este mismo foro he visto publicado uno de MAX300, pero es diferente al MAX300X, ya que no se parece en nada el diagrama al circuito.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 21, 2020)

Yo publiqué el de la MAX310X, debería ser similar o una buena guía.





						Potencia amplificador Skp Max 710x 700w rms
					

Vuelvo por acá porque el dueño anterior de la potencia que tengo me pasó un diagrama que puede servir para los que vengan por acá buscando info de estas potencias:  El PDF tiene anotaciones que se leen cuándo pasa el cursor por encima, no sé quién las hizo.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## jomiservice (May 21, 2020)

Quizas te sirva este


----------



## emilio177 (May 21, 2020)

pedre dijo:


> Buenas tardes estimados amigos, mis saludos y respetos. Necesito el manual de servicio o plano de el Amplificador SKP MAX 300X, ya que tengo uno aca en servicio el cual tiene quemados algunos componentes smd los cuales no se pueden identificar ya que en la serigrafia no estan identificados. Cabe destacar que en otro post en este mismo foro he visto publicado uno de MAX300, pero es diferente al MAX300X, ya que no se parece en nada el diagrama al circuito.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



porfavor deja una foto(que sea foto... no con celulares viejos)  indica donde esta la pieza mala y podemos ayudarte mejor


----------



## pedre (Jun 3, 2020)

Adjuntos foto de la placa y el transistor que tengo problemas


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 3, 2020)

pedre dijo:


> Adjuntos foto de la placa y el transistor que tengo problemas


Con un cepillo de dientes y alcohol isopropilico limpia la placa... para así observar mejor las pistas y envías otra foto dónde está el transistor , necesito me digas el numero del transistor Q18 y Q23


pedre dijo:


> Adjuntos foto de la placa y el transistor que tengo problemas


tienes una fuente de 12v???? ademas tienes un foco de vehiculo  12v 3w de esos pequeños del panel..
si no tienes lo consigues para gacer unas pruebas y reparar esos equioopos


----------



## pedre (Jun 11, 2020)

Envio lo solicitado pero lamentablemente no se aprecia la serigrafia de los smd


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 11, 2020)

pedre dijo:


> Envio lo solicitado pero lamentablemente no se aprecia la serigrafia de los smd


porfavor pones fotos de los transistores    Q18 y Q23
ademas me dices las letras o numeros que tienes los   transistores  Q18 y Q23
debes mirar con una lupa busca la posicion y me dices as letras.. porga la foto tomalo con cierto angulo
no tomes la foto con el alvohol todavia en placa secalo


----------



## tronco (May 27, 2022)

Los transistores Q18 Q23 y Q29 tienen las letras serigrafiadas G1
Hola, estoy con un problema en una potencia SKP MAX 300X, no esta en corto ni proteccion, solo no entrega sonido, parece que la falla esta en el pre. Transistores de potencia D1047 y B817 (4 de cada uno ) me marcan en buen estado.
Algún manual de servicio o esquema de esta potencia que puedan conseguir.
Los esquemas de las potencias max-300 y max-310 que he conseguido en este foro son distintos.
muchas gracias.


----------



## emilio177 (May 28, 2022)

tronco dijo:


> Los transistores Q18 Q23 y Q29 tienen las letras serigrafiadas G1
> Hola, estoy con un problema en una potencia SKP MAX 300X, no esta en corto ni proteccion, solo no entrega sonido, parece que la falla esta en el pre. Transistores de potencia D1047 y B817 (4 de cada uno ) me marcan en buen estado.
> Algún manual de servicio o esquema de esta potencia que puedan conseguir.
> Los esquemas de las potencias max-300 y max-310 que he conseguido en este foro son distintos.
> muchas gracias.


Por favor.... una foto de la placa en cuestion....


tronco dijo:


> parece que la falla esta en el pre


Tienes seguidor de señal para afirmarlo??


----------



## Marcelo03 (Dic 20, 2022)

Hola, tengo un problema con la potencia "SKP Pro Audio MAX 310 150w+150", el canal derecho se escucha bajo, sube y se baja revise y me encuentro aparentemente con un transistor quemado que muestro en la imagen!!! Alguien tiene idea de cuál es??? Porque busque en varios diagramas pero no encuentro el de este equipo!!! Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2022)

Marcelo03 dijo:


> Hola, tengo un problema con la potencia "SKP Pro Audio MAX 310 150w+150", el canal derecho se escucha bajo, sube y se baja revise y me encuentro aparentemente con un transistor quemado que muestro en la imagen!!! Alguien tiene idea de cuál es??? Porque busque en varios diagramas pero no encuentro el de este equipo!!! Saludos!!!


Y *este* diagrama ¿ No te sirve ?


----------



## Marcelo03 (Dic 20, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y *este* diagrama ¿ No te sirve ?


No, baje este diagrama y no me coincide!!! Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 21, 2022)

Probaste comparar con el otro canal que anda?
Al menos para saber la nomenclatura del componente, ya que no se ve un pomo en esas fotos


----------



## Marcelo03 (Dic 21, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Probaste comparar con el otro canal que anda?
> Al menos para saber la nomenclatura del componente, ya que no se ve un pomo en esas fotos



Si, no se ve nada, lo voy a desarmar, me fijo y luego comento o saco foto ! Saludos !


----------

